# 528 Customs Driptech TS and DS Squonkers



## zadiac

Any vendors planning on bringing these in?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz

Thanks for this thread, eagerly awaiting!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

@VapeGrrl 
@Sir Vape 
@KieranD 
@vaporize.co.za 
@Stroodlepuff 
@Vaperite South Africa

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

zadiac said:


> @VapeGrrl
> @Sir Vape
> @KieranD
> @vaporize.co.za
> @Stroodlepuff
> @Vaperite South Africa



@Gizmo is in charge of hardware...Giz?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Stroodlepuff said:


> @Gizmo is in charge of hardware...Giz?



Oops! Sorry Stroods!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

zadiac said:


> Oops! Sorry Stroods!



We are looking into them though  (I asked him ) will confirm asap

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar

@Maxxis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Following


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

DS - dual (parallel) battery squonker
TS - triple (parallel) battery squonker

10ml bottle

Gorgeous

Here is the DS:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> DS - dual (parallel) battery squonker
> TS - triple (parallel) battery squonker
> 
> 10ml bottle
> 
> Gorgeous
> 
> Here is the DS:
> 
> View attachment 112221


I never took you as a dual mod person @Silver But I started using a dual battery mod on monday again and the batteries are still in operation after about 40ml of juice....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

Christos said:


> I never took you as a dual mod person @Silver But I started using a dual battery mod on monday again and the batteries are still in operation after about 40ml of juice....



Now imagine with a Tripple battery squonker

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

zadiac said:


> Now imagine with a Tripple battery squonker


My batteries will go mouldy before they need a change

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I never took you as a dual mod person @Silver But I started using a dual battery mod on monday again and the batteries are still in operation after about 40ml of juice....



I have a few dual battery mods @Christos !!
But not a squonker
I dont have this but am quite keen to check it out further

Lets hope one of the vendors can bring it in so we can feel it in the hand first

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keyaam

Tagging along!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Sir Vape has both the DS and TS in stock. The mods are quite pricey though.

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-driptech-ds-mod-by-528-customs
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-driptech-ts-mod-by-528-customs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Sir Vape has both the DS and TS in stock. The mods are quite pricey though.
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-driptech-ds-mod-by-528-customs
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-driptech-ts-mod-by-528-customs


@Jengz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Sir Vape has both the DS and TS in stock. The mods are quite pricey though.
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-driptech-ds-mod-by-528-customs
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-driptech-ts-mod-by-528-customs



Pulled the trigger just now. I have a black TS incoming.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz

Ayyyyyy I just bought the arkon! Camaaaan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD

Cartel's are en route

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

KieranD said:


> Cartel's are en route



@KieranD , dont forget the vape meet on 25 Nov
Not sure when your stock will arrive but if you have some left by the vape meet, maybe you could bring some along.
If not, please save one if you can so we can at least see it in the flesh there

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Fuzz

In summary - 528 will no longer be making these. Get them while you can.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

